# Bringt ein Saug Wisch Roboter etwas ?



## Torstenbaum (7. September 2017)

Hallo Leute ich wollte mir einen Saug Roboter (wisch) holen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob sich das lohnt, kann gut sein, kann eine schlechte Investition sein. Bin mir da nicht so sicher  

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand Erfahrung gemacht hat und diese mit mir teilen würde!


----------



## KarinaKlug25 (7. September 2017)

Hei Torstenbaum,

ich habe mich das selbe auch gefragt , als ich auf der Suche nach einem Saug wisch  Roboter war. Der gleichzeitig auch die Haare meines Hundes aufsammelt. Genau das was du sagst gibt es als Blogartikel .  *entfernt*

Also ich finde ihn eine absolute Hilfe, kann diesen nur empfehlen. ABER das große Aber ich habe den *entfernt* Preislich sogar ok. Dadurch ist er nicht so gut wie die "teuereren" Saug wisch Roboter. Kann den empfehlen, aber man muss trotzdem anpacken. Damit das Haus zu 100 Prozent sauber ist. Da der nicht überall hinkommt, sei es unter das Sofa unter die Möbel. Kann es empfehlen, aber nicht zu 100 Prozent, 

 

LG

Hoffe ich konnte helfen, falls du noch ne Frage darüber hast stell sie


----------



## spectrumizer (7. September 2017)

Selbstgespräche sind schon was feines.


----------

